# jumeriah college question



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone know how many childrenn are in the classes [roughly] and boy/girl ratio? Was that desperate to get a place this question was forgotten.If not what is standard?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Can only tell you what is the case in year 6 for my daughter at another Gems school and then presume it's about the same at JC?

She had around 22 kids in her class with a teacher and a teacher's assistant. Boys to girls ratio was about equal.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for that.... I thought you were in Aussie now??


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

flossie said:


> Can only tell you what is the case in year 6 for my daughter at another Gems school and then presume it's about the same at JC?
> 
> She had around 22 kids in her class with a teacher and a teacher's assistant. Boys to girls ratio was about equal.


Is your daughter 11? Did she settle in well or has she been there a long time?Do you find that there are pleanty of children around in your locality that she can play with even though they may not go to the same school?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

We have just completed our first school year. I really thought I would have big problems with her settling, but I was very pleasantly surprised. She loves it. She finds the work more interesting and has found a great group of friends. She doesn't really mix with kids in our neighbourhood. To be honest, by the time she comes home from school and does her homework or has an afternoon activity, there's not much time. Anytime she does spend socialising she spends with her school friends. Just resign yourself to the fact that you will be driving around after her alot. We are back in Oz at the moment and she's having a fantastic time catching up with friends and family. Dubai will never replace home in our hearts, but I think she will be looking forward to returning by September.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Thanks for that.... I thought you were in Aussie now??


Yes, I am...but can't keep away!! Going to Target today!!! Can't wait.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for info.. I was hoping that I wouldn't have to drive her around for friends as we do that here [her best friend from school lives 15 miles away - we live one side of town and she lives the other] As my daughter is the only one in our small neighbourhood who goes to a private school it has been dificult making local friends - so now it seems we'll be in the same boat again!!!Although she recently joined guides locally [I believe they have guides there] I did read that after school activities are usually free. Is this the case ?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im afraid, you will end up doing a lot of driving around (friends , activities etc). She may make friends with kids in the neighbour hood though - may be mixed ages, and may not necessarily go to same schools. 

Some schools offer some activities after school, which may already be included in the fees, and they may also offer classes which come at an extra cost.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yes, I am...but can't keep away!! Going to Target today!!! Can't wait.


Ohhhh, Im jealous.
Enjoy the day...think of me if you go past a Witchery, Sussans Adairs, Kmart, Djs...and all of the other stores I miss.
Have you had a dim sim or potato cake yet ???


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Had a Dim Sim...it was AWESOME!! No Witchery where we live which is just as well as it would send us broke. Kids made us stop at Hungry Jacks on the way from the airport!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

flossie said:


> Had a Dim Sim...it was AWESOME!! No Witchery where we live which is just as well as it would send us broke. Kids made us stop at Hungry Jacks on the way from the airport!!


Ohhhhs and ahhhhs coming from hubby + I.
I wont be telling kids about Hungry Jacks though...otherwise they will whine and harp over it!.
Hope you are having a wonderful time with your friends and family !!
x


----------

